# Amblypygi - whip spiders



## Banshee05 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, cause i deleted all my old pictures, i start now i new thread with some pictures on my whip spider collection

Damon medius juvenile





Damon medius male






Damon diadema female





Damon diadema female and male






Charon cf.grayi female





Charon cf.grayi female and male





Charon cf.grayi female






Heterophrynus sp. male





Heterophrynus sp. female











Euphrynichus bacillifer female





Euphrynichus bacillifer male






Acanthophrynus coronatus






Phrynus whitei






Phrynus longipes





Phrynus longipes male and female






Phrynus eucharis






Phrynus barbadensis female






Phrynus sp.






Phrynichus orientalis female





Phrynichus orientalis male






Phrynichus exophthalamus






Phrynichus deflersi arabicus






Phrynichus ceylonicus






Sarax sp.
















Paraphrynus sp.ex.Guatemala






Paraphrynus cf.viridiceps






Euphrynichus amanica male






Damon tibialis female






to be continuid...


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 23, 2008)

Freaking amazing!  i love these guys!  so bizarre looking and have such interesting behaviors.  You should post some pics of there enclosures too if you can.  would love to see how you keep them all.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 23, 2008)

those things are so scary!! i want one tough


----------



## pandinus (Dec 23, 2008)

phrynus cozumel


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 23, 2008)

Positively fantastic! I have never seen such a variety of species! How ever did you obtain them all? I've never seen some of these for sale. Excellent photos and great collection, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 26, 2008)

A job well-done thats amazing photos


----------



## Matt K (Dec 26, 2008)

This one I saw in the southern area of Costa Rica:


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi,
who ID the phrynus cozumel ?!?

the one from costa rica is a Phrynus or Paraphrynus spp. the pictures isn't clear enough to say that for 100%
nice one of course


----------



## Anansis (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's one I photographed in Belize about 2 weeks ago. Any idea of the ID?













Ollie


----------



## Vixvy (Dec 27, 2008)

Just want to know whats the basis to ID or get its genus thanks!


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi,
the belize species seems to be a Heterophrynus spp., but as everytime, without the whole species seen it is very difficult.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 27, 2008)

have you wrote up a guide as to how to maintain/propagate whips?

I see a variety of substrates there for one. I recognize cork board, hardwood bark pieces, and what looks like treefern/cocofiber mat. 

Thanks!


----------



## 8+) (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic collection you have!!! :worship: 

Thanks for posting all those wonderful pics.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 31, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> hi,
> who ID the phrynus cozumel ?!?
> 
> the one from costa rica is a Phrynus or Paraphrynus spp. the pictures isn't clear enough to say that for 100%
> nice one of course


it could be another species because i'm not great @ id'ing and could only find a very limited number of resources so i ID'd it off of tentative photo ID and the fact that i caught it in Cozumel, i meant to put a question mark after cozumel but i forgot to.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the pics


----------



## lukatsi (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!
I have a question: I've got a gravid female of Damon diadema, but I don't know what to do with the young? Should I separate them from the adults (I have one male with two females)?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 6, 2009)

*pics*

pics of mine..
any idea as to id?










andy


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 6, 2009)

lukatsi said:


> Congratulations!
> I have a question: I've got a gravid female of Damon diadema, but I don't know what to do with the young? Should I separate them from the adults (I have one male with two females)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


hi
if the youngs are on the back, seperate them, but just of mather to handle and catch them later.



bluefrogtat2 said:


> pics of mine..
> any idea as to id?
> 
> 
> ...


hi,
looks like damon diadema to me, follow my key on my webside.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 6, 2009)

Phrynus whitei 1,1


----------



## lukatsi (Jan 6, 2009)

> hi
> if the youngs are on the back, seperate them, but just of mather to handle and catch them later.


Thanks, so the adults won't harm the babies.

I don't think anyone has so much species! I'd like to keep a Phrynicus or Euphrynicus species, but don't know where to get them. Do you have any surplus?

Mark


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 6, 2009)

lukatsi said:


> Thanks, so the adults won't harm the babies.
> 
> I don't think anyone has so much species! I'd like to keep a Phrynicus or Euphrynicus species, but don't know where to get them. Do you have any surplus?
> 
> Mark


hi,
yes the adults will normaly not kill the youngs, they are very social, as you can read also in...

RAYOR Linds S., TAYLOR Lisa Anne (2006): Social Behavior in Amblypygids, and a Reassessment of Arachnid Social Patterns. In: The Journal of Arachnology 34: 399-421
RAYOR, Linda S. (2002): Family ties (unexpected social behavior in an improbale arachnid, the whip spider
RAYOR Linds S., WALSH Rachel E. (2008): Kin discrimination in the amblypygid, Damon diadema. In: The Journal of Arachnology 36:336–343

i have some e.bacillifer for sale, and also p.orientalis, so in spring if the weather is fine, you can get some, or at the show in st.pölten- austria.


----------



## lukatsi (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, that would be great! I'll contact you when the weather turns good (I don't think I can to St. Pölten).

Mark


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW! Those are beautiful critters, and the photography is outstanding. Congrats to all!!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 6, 2009)

I might be getting a species from Peru soon. I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm excited.


----------



## Borya (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Matt K (Jan 12, 2009)

This may be my favorite thread on these boards.  There are very many useful photos and helpful reference info.  Thanks for all who participate!

Banshee05, you should have a book printed with all your great photos and associated information to each species.  It could make a very nice compendium.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 15, 2009)

Matt K said:


> This may be my favorite thread on these boards.  There are very many useful photos and helpful reference info.  Thanks for all who participate!
> 
> Banshee05, you should have a book printed with all your great photos and associated information to each species.  It could make a very nice compendium.


Hello,
this will me hopefully soon possible, but first i want to gratuate, then maybe a PhD and then i start writing books, hehe, cause earlier it isn't fair and not in my mind to tell others "how to do that" when i am still a "hobbiest".

@AbraxasComplex: what species? do you have pix? i mailed you some time ago, please answer 

here are two new pictures of p.longipes


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure yet, recieve them next week. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.


----------

